# "Αλλά ..." στην αρχή της πρότασης.



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

Καλημέρα και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!

Μπορεί μια πρόταση να αρχίζει με το "Αλλά";
Θέλω να αποφύγω τη δημιουργία μιας μακροσκελούς φράσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

Καλημέρα,

Δύσκολο, πρέπει να είναι πολύ ειδική περίπτωση (σπάνιο, αλλά πιο εύκολο θα ήταν να αρχίζει με «όμως»).

Δώσε μας την πρόταση να δούμε και τι άλλες ιδέες μπορούν να υπάρχουν (κάνε αλλαγές π.χ. ονομάτων/ρημάτων αν δεν θέλεις να αποκαλύπτεται το κείμενό σου ;)).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2015)

Πάντως, στους υποτίτλους άπειρες φορές αρχίζει η πρόταση με «αλλά», αφού έτσι μιλάνε οι άνθρωποι.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά από όλη εκείνη την μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή κέντρισε το φόρεμα, που μια άλλη γυναίκα κρατούσε. 

Το "όμως" το χρησιμοποίησα αρκετές φορές, δυστυχώς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πάντως, στους υποτίτλους άπειρες φορές αρχίζει η πρόταση με «αλλά», αφού έτσι μιλάνε οι άνθρωποι.



Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Εγώ δεν αρχίζω τις προτάσεις μου με «αλλά»... :)


----------



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

Επειδή απευθύνεται σε παιδάκια και δε θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω "προφορικό λόγο", θα ήταν καλύτερα, λοιπόν, να το συνδέσω με την προηγούμενη πρόταση. 
Σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά από όλη εκείνη την μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή κέντρισε το φόρεμα, που μια άλλη γυναίκα κρατούσε.
> 
> Το "όμως" το χρησιμοποίησα αρκετές φορές, δυστυχώς...



Εδώ φωνάζει όμως ότι είναι εκβιασμένο το σπάσιμο της πρότασης πριν από το «αλλά» και ότι χρειάζεται το «όμως» για την αντίθεση... χμμ. Αν δοκίμαζες με άλλον σύνδεσμο, π.χ. το «ωστόσο»;

_Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Από όλη εκείνη την μεγάλη συλλογή *ωστόσο*, της Μαρίας την προσοχή *την* κέντρισε το φόρεμα, που *το κρατούσε* μια άλλη γυναίκα._

(Τσοντάρισα άλλη μια αντωνυμία και σου άλλαξα και το τέλος, μου φαίνεται αφύσικο το τωρινό.)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Εγώ δεν αρχίζω τις προτάσεις μου με «αλλά»... :)


Έχω να σου φέρω άπειρα παραδείγματα από τον προφορικό λόγο -- ο οποίος αποτυπώνεται στους υποτίτλους. Άνοιξα μόνο ένα αρχείο υποτίτλων, όπου σε 800 υποτίτλους βρήκα 20 προτάσεις που άρχιζαν με "αλλά". Προφανώς, θα μπορούσε το "αλλά" να μην ήταν στην αρχή νέας πρότασης, αλλά συνέχεια της προηγούμενης με κόμμα. Όμως, όταν ο ίδιος ο ομιλητής έκανε παύση εκεί, το σενάριο βάζει τελεία, και αρχίζει την επόμενη πρόταση με "But..."


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

Μια μικρή αντίρρηση, χωρίς να δεσμεύομαι ακόμα για την αντίθεση:

Από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.

Υποψιάζομαι δηλαδή ότι δεν πρόκειται για γνωστό φόρεμα, άρα η αναφορική πρέπει να είναι περιοριστική. Κάτσε να δω πού έχουμε τη διαφορά...


Εδώ βλέπω μια σημείωση:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...η-του-κόμματος&p=152435&viewfull=1#post152435


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω να σου φέρω άπειρα παραδείγματα από τον προφορικό λόγο -- ο οποίος αποτυπώνεται στους υποτίτλους. Άνοιξα μόνο ένα αρχείο υποτίτλων, όπου σε 800 υποτίτλους βρήκα 20 προτάσεις που άρχιζαν με "αλλά". Προφανώς, θα μπορούσε το "αλλά" να μην ήταν στην αρχή νέας πρότασης, αλλά συνέχεια της προηγούμενης με κόμμα. Όμως, όταν ο ίδιος ο ομιλητής έκανε παύση εκεί, το σενάριο βάζει τελεία, και αρχίζει την επόμενη πρόταση με "But..."



Θα με ενδιέφερε πραγματικά, όταν έχεις χρόνο, να δω 4-5 τέτοια παραδείγματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Επειδή απευθύνεται σε παιδάκια και δε θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω "προφορικό λόγο" ...



Υπάρχουν συμβάσεις στον αφηγηματικό λόγο που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις οι οποίες αποφεύγουν την επισημότητα και την αυστηρότητα του δοκιμιακού λόγου, όπως επίσης και τη χαλαρότητα και ιδιωματικότητα του προφορικού. Οι υπότιτλοι αποτυπώνουν προφορικό λόγο. Ούτε οι υπότιτλοι ούτε τα δοκίμια είναι τα σωστά πρότυπα για αυτήν εδώ τη δουλειά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μια μικρή αντίρρηση, χωρίς να δεσμεύομαι ακόμα για την αντίθεση:
> 
> Από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.
> 
> Υποψιάζομαι δηλαδή ότι δεν πρόκειται για γνωστό φόρεμα, άρα η αναφορική πρέπει να είναι περιοριστική. Κάτσε να δω πού έχουμε τη διαφορά...



ΟΚ, αν έχεις το πρωτότυπο φυσικά μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι από τα δύο ισχύει...


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα. 

Το κείμενο *ακούγεται *μια χαρά. Δηλαδή, η σύνδεση με το «αλλά» είναι σωστή, και η αντίρρηση βρίσκεται στη στίξη. Θα σας άρεσε το παρακάτω;

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα —πύργο σχημάτιζαν— αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.

Στον δοκιμιακό λόγο δεν μας αρέσει να αρχίζουμε περιόδους με «Αλλά», γι’ αυτό προτείνουμε «Όμως» ή «Ωστόσο». Αλλά γιατί να μη θεωρήσουμε ότι σε πιο χαλαρά κείμενα το «Αλλά» λειτουργεί όπως και το «Και» στην αρχή περιόδων;


----------



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

Πολύ σωστά, το κόμμα δεν το χρειάζομαι.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.
> 
> Το κείμενο *ακούγεται *μια χαρά. Δηλαδή, η σύνδεση με το «αλλά» είναι σωστή, και η αντίρρηση βρίσκεται στη στίξη. Θα σας άρεσε το παρακάτω;
> 
> ...




Μου αρέσει αυτή η εκδοχή:
Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα —πύργο σχημάτιζαν— αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.

Θα ήταν λάθος να πω:
Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα —πύργο σχημάτιζαν— αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αλλά γιατί να μη θεωρήσουμε ότι σε πιο χαλαρά κείμενα το «Αλλά» λειτουργεί όπως και το «Και» στην αρχή περιόδων;


Γιατί άλλο πράγμα οι συμπλεκτικοί και άλλο οι αντιθετικοί σύνδεσμοι. Χρησιμοποιώντας αντιθετικό σύνδεσμο στην αρχή μιας πρότασης αλλάζεις την εστίαση της συζήτησης (εκτός αν πας να το σώσεις με το κόμμα αμέσως μετά τον σύνδεσμο, όπως εδώ, πράγμα που δείχνει όμως ότι κάτι δεν ξεκίνησε καλά και πρέπει αμέσως να γίνει μια παύση για αναδιοργάνωση).

Αλλά ας το δούμε διαφορετικά (παραδείγματος χάρη) -- είναι οκ, όμως αλλάζει τη συζήτηση.
Όμως άλλα σκέφτονται οι άνθρωποι και άλλα βούλονται οι θεοί -- κι εδώ αλλάζει την πορεία της συζήτησης ή της αφήγησης.

Στο παράδειγμα που έφερε η colurosa όμως, η αντίθεση γεφυρώνει τις δύο φράσεις, υπάρχει στο νόημα, είναι εσωτερική, και το κόψιμο της φράσης μού φαίνεται βεβιασμένο.

Επίσης (αλλά όπως και τα πιο πάνω, απλώς είναι η γνώμη μου) δεν μου αρέσει η αδιόρατη αμφισημία στη διατύπωση «το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα», δεν θέλω καν να διστάζει ο αναγνώστης για ένα εκατοστό του δευτερολέπτου. Αλλά ;) είπαμε, λόξες του επιμελητή είναι αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Θα ήταν λάθος να πω:
> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα —πύργο σχημάτιζαν— αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.



Ρίξε πρώτα μια ματιά εδώ, για την αντωνυμική επανάληψη:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γραμματική-μου-τη-θέλω-με-πολλά-παραδείγματα)


----------



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί άλλο πράγμα οι συμπλεκτικοί και άλλο οι αντιθετικοί σύνδεσμοι. Χρησιμοποιώντας αντιθετικό σύνδεσμο στην αρχή μιας πρότασης αλλάζεις την εστίαση της συζήτησης (εκτός αν πας να το σώσεις με το κόμμα αμέσως μετά τον σύνδεσμο, όπως εδώ, πράγμα που δείχνει όμως ότι κάτι δεν ξεκίνησε καλά και πρέπει αμέσως να γίνει μια παύση για αναδιοργάνωση).
> 
> Αλλά ας το δούμε διαφορετικά (παραδείγματος χάρη) -- είναι οκ, όμως αλλάζει τη συζήτηση.
> Όμως άλλα σκέφτονται οι άνθρωποι και άλλα βούλονται οι θεοί -- κι εδώ αλλάζει την πορεία της συζήτησης ή της αφήγησης.
> ...



Το "όμως" (και το "ωστόσο", δυστυχώς) το έχω ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει δύο φορές.
Πώς θα διατυπώνατε τη φράση εσείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Πώς θα διατυπώνατε τη φράση εσείς;


Εγώ ξεκίνησα από την αρχική απορία σου, θεωρώντας ότι _ήθελες_ να αρχίσεις την πρόταση με αλλά. Προφανώς, ως ενιαία στέκεται μια χαρά όπως διαμορφώθηκε πιο πάνω. Για το ελάχιστο μικροθέμα με το φόρεμα ίσως πρόσθετα κάτι διευκρινιστικό (κρατούσε ... στα χέρια της), αλλά αν ο μεταφραστής επέμενε στην εκδοχή του, δεν θα του έκοβα και την καλημέρα... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης (αλλά όπως και τα πιο πάνω, απλώς είναι η γνώμη μου) δεν μου αρέσει η αδιόρατη αμφισημία στη διατύπωση «το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα», δεν θέλω καν να διστάζει ο αναγνώστης για ένα εκατοστό του δευτερολέπτου. Αλλά ;) είπαμε, λόξες του επιμελητή είναι αυτές.



Χε χε, ούτε που το πρόσεξα, τόσο με είχε απορροφήσει το νόημα. Colurosa, αναφέρεται ο δόκτωρ στην αμφισημία υποκειμένου - αντικειμένου επειδή δεν φαίνεται ποιο είναι σε ονομαστική και ποιο σε αιτιατική πτώση. Ο ευφάνταστος αναγνώστης θα σκεφτεί μήπως το φόρεμα κρατά τη γυναίκα.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

Ποια η άποψή σας;

Μήπως, για να "ξεμπερδεύω", να γράψω...


Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. (αλλαγή παραγράφου)
Άπό όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα μιας άλλης γυναίκας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Μου αρέσει αυτή η εκδοχή:
> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα —πύργο σχημάτιζαν— αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.
> 
> Θα ήταν λάθος να πω:
> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα —πύργο σχημάτιζαν— αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.





colurosa said:


> Ποια η άποψή σας;
> 
> Μήπως, για να "ξεμπερδεύω", να γράψω...
> 
> ...



Χμμμ, σε μπερδέψαμε τόσο που τώρα μπερδεύτηκαν και τα φορέματα; :) Το φόρεμα, το κρατούσε τελικά η άλλη γυναίκα ή το φορούσε;

(Για την αλλαγή παραγράφου δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

colurosa said:


> το φόρεμα μιας άλλης γυναίκας.



Αυτό σημαίνει «το φόρεμα που φορούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα». Μια φράση που ποτέ δεν αναρωτηθήκαμε για τη σημασία της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

Έλα ένα τελικό, να μη βασανίζεσαι:

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε μια άλλη γυναίκα.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 12, 2015)

Αναθεώρησα, μόλις, την άποψή μου για τη χρήση της άνω τελείας.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2015)

colurosa said:


> ...
> Μπορεί μια πρόταση να αρχίζει με το "Αλλά";
> Θέλω να αποφύγω τη δημιουργία μιας μακροσκελούς φράσης.





colurosa said:


> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά από όλη εκείνη την μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή κέντρισε το φόρεμα, που μια άλλη γυναίκα κρατούσε.
> ...



Και βέβαια μπορεί και μάλιστα το κάνει σε πάμπολλα κείμενα από πένες, γραφομηχανές και πληκτρολόγια τρανά, αψεγάδιαστα και πολύ υπεράνω όποιας κανονιστικής λογικής. Αλλά εκεί που πρέπει, και με μέτρο.

Όπως εδώ, που αν η πρόταση ξεκινήσει με το _αλλά_, δίνεται η πρέπουσα έμφαση σε αυτό που τράβηξε την προσοχή της Μαρίας κι έτσι ξεχωρίζει το φόρεμα που κρατούσε η άλλη γυναίκα απ' όλο τον πύργο των φορεμάτων.

Ιδού το ζουμί για το θέμα που μας απασχολεί από ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο μιας λεξικογράφου και δασκάλας, δημοσιευμένο στο ιστολόγιο του Oxford Dictionaries, που είναι μεν γραμμένο για τα Αγγλικά και αφορά το but, αλλά νομίζω πως ισχύει αυτούσιο και για τα Ελληνικά και το *αλλά*:

*Grammar myths #2: please miss, can I start a sentence with a conjunction?*

‘No, young lady, it is an unspeakable offence against the English language, and I will mark any such errors with a large red circle and make a public example of you by reading out your ungrammatical prose to the whole class.’

An imaginary conversation, true, but hands up all those whose English lessons at school were marked by the stern admonition: ‘Never begin a sentence with a conjunction!’. I was taught this ‘rule’ as a grammatical diktat back in the 1970s, and a quick trawl of the Net shows that the same advice is still being handed down to English students on many websites.

And yet perfectly respectable writers employ this disputed usage, and have done since Anglo-Saxon times. Many grammar and usage experts have also tried to squash this myth, but it seems to be set in stone. Here’s my own attempt to chip away at the foundations of this grammatical ‘superstition’ (as Henry Fowler terms such mistaken beliefs), in the second of Oxford’s Myth Debunkers series.

[θεωρία και παραδείγματα χρήσης συνδέσμων, που μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εκεί]

As you can see, subordinating conjunctions can be placed at the start of a sentence with no breach of grammatical ‘rules’.

*Back to the diktat…*

So the heart of the ban on starting a sentence with ‘and’ or ‘but’ seems to lie in the fact that they are coordinating rather than subordinating conjunctions, and as such are typically used to link elements of equal status *within* a sentence. The argument against using ‘and’ or ‘but’ to introduce a sentence is that such a sentence expresses an incomplete thought (or ‘fragment’) and is therefore incorrect.

*However, this is a stylistic preference rather than a grammatical ‘rule’. *If your teachers or your organization are inflexible about this issue, then you should respect their opinion, but ultimately, it’s just a point of view and you’re not being ungrammatical. If you want to defend your position, you can say that *it’s particularly useful to start a sentence with these conjunctions if you’re aiming to create a dramatic or forceful effect. As the following examples show, the introductory conjunction gives more weight to the thought expressed in the sentence (a comma would be far less emphatic)*:

_It’s a pretty smart and progressive budget. *But* do you think those changes go far enough?
_
_Some people are calling this film the worst movie ever. *And *who are we to argue?
_
Putting ‘but’ or ‘and’ at the start of a sentence is also an effective way of showing surprise:

_Dworkin’s answer is no. *But *why not?
_
_Who would have thought it? *And *is it really true?
_
You could also refer to the fact that you’re in very good company (examples can be found in the work of writers such as Susan Sontag, Vladimir Nabokov, Kingsley Amis, P.G. Wodehouse, and Albert Einstein) and that highly respected grammar and usage guides (such as Fowler and Garner) all agree that it’s a perfectly acceptable practice.

*Just a word of warning, though*: although you now have grammatical ‘permission’ to start a sentence this way, *don’t go overboard!* It’s perfectly acceptable to use this device judiciously, but remember there’s no value in separating short statements with full stops when you’re not intending to make an emphatic effect:

*X*_ They walked to the top of the hill. *And* then they had a rest. *And* ate their sandwiches._

Hoorah! But hang on a minute, what about ‘because’?
[...]

But have I succeeded in debunking this particular myth? I sincerely hope so (and yes, I’ve been deliberately sprinkling introductory coordinating conjunctions throughout this piece!).



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Δύσκολο, πρέπει να είναι πολύ ειδική περίπτωση (σπάνιο, αλλά πιο εύκολο θα ήταν να αρχίζει με «όμως»).
> ...





Alexandra said:


> Πάντως, στους υποτίτλους άπειρες φορές αρχίζει η πρόταση με «αλλά», αφού έτσι μιλάνε οι άνθρωποι.





drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Εγώ δεν αρχίζω τις προτάσεις μου με «αλλά»... :)



Δεκτό και σεβαστό. *Αλλά *ιδίως στη γλώσσα, δεν είναι ούτε σωστό ούτε πρακτικό (αφού δημιουργεί άσκοπες προστριβές) να κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια, δηλαδή με υποκειμενικά κριτήρια, με βάση το προσωπικό μας ιδιόλεκτο και τις στυλιστικές προτιμήσεις μας. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω μεν γιατί γίνεται, αλλά δεν το δέχομαι. Και ειδικά στην επιμέλεια κειμένων από διάφορους που ο καθένας έχει το στυλ γραφής του, εγώ τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ να μην επεμβαίνω σε τέτοια θέματα στυλ, εφόσον δεν είναι λάθος ή δεν δημιουργείται παρανόηση. 
Live and let live, and let the text breathe.



drsiebenmal said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε πραγματικά, όταν έχεις χρόνο, να δω 4-5 τέτοια παραδείγματα.



Άπειρα επ' άπειρον υπάρχουν, και από υπότιτλους και από ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα και από λογοτεχνία και ποίηση και από δημοσιεύματα και από ό,τι λογής κείμενα μπορεί να βάλει ο νους του ανθρώπου. 
Seek and ye shall find, 'cause I haven't got the time. Oh well, just a few quick snippets:

*Αλλά *ο νους του Καζαντζάκη, και από τα νεανικά ακόμη αυτά χρόνια, είναι ανήσυχος, η ψυχή του βασανίζεται από αγωνίες και από προβλήματα θεμελιακά — μια αγωνία μεταφυσική (ή υπαρξιακή), όπως θα τη χαρακτηρίσουν οι βιογράφοι του.
Λίνος Πολίτης, _Ιστορία της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, _Μορφωτικό Ίδρυμα Εθνικής Τραπέζης, Αθήνα 1998 (9η έκδ.), 269-271. http://www.greek-language.gr/Resour...ion/literature_history/search.html?details=49

Γ. Ράλλης: Δεν ετόλμησαν όμως να την επιβάλουν, διότι δεν ήτο ώριμος η εποχή. Πιστεύω ότι δεν ήλθε ακόμη η εποχή διά να επιβληθή το μονοτονικόν σύστημα. *Αλλά*, κύριοι συνάδελφοι, θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω...

Γ. Μαύρος: Αυτό θα το εξετάσετε σεις, το πότε και το πώς θα εφαρμοσθή το μέτρον. *Αλλά *δεν βλέπω διατί δεν θα έπρεπε τώρα να τεθή μέσα εις τον νόμον η λύσις. [...] Είπαμε ότι το σχολείο θα δείξη επιείκεια εις τα σφάλματα τονισμού. *Αλλά *πώς εξασφαλίζεται, ότι ο μαθητής που θα βάζη δασεία ή ψιλήν, εκεί όπου δεν πρέπει δεν θα βαθμολογηθή κακώς; [...] Αυτό είναι ήδη μία μεγάλη πρόοδος. *Αλλά *δεχθήτε την τροπολογίαν. Είναι ανάγκη να την δεχθή η Κυβέρνησις.
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/rallis.html

Πάντοτε σκυμμένος εις το βιβλίον του, εις ουδένα ωμίλει, και επειδή ο κλήρος τον ευνόει, ως λέγουν εις τα γυμνάσια, ήτο σχεδόν άγνωστος η φωνή του.
*Αλλά *μίαν ημέραν κατά το μάθημα της Λογικής, επειδή οι εξεταζόμενοι ήσαν αμελέτητοι κατά το σύνηθες, ο καθηγητής απευθυνθείς προς ημάς τους άλλους ηρώτησε:
- Ποιός ημπορεί να μου φέρει ένα παράδειγμα βάθους εννοίας; Εσύ;…Εσύ;…
*Αλλά *κανείς δεν έδιδε το ζητούμενον παράδειγμα. Επί τέλους, από το βάθος της τάξεως υψώθη βραχίων μέγας, ως του Βριάρεω. [...]
Την αυθάδειαν δε των παιδαρίων απεθράσυνεν η μεγάλη του Νήφωνος πραότης και δειλία. *Αλλά *επί τέλους μήπως ηδύνατο και ν’ αντιταχθεί κατά τοσούτου πλήθους διαβόλων; [...] Ως μόνην σωτηρίαν εύρε να έρχεται τελευταίος και να φεύγει τελευταίος και ούτω μόνον κατώρθωνε ν’ αποφεύγει τας εμπαικτικάς διαδηλώσεις.
*Αλλά *κατά την παράδοσιν του καθηγητού της Γαλλικής, γεροντίου μύωπος και ολίγον ξεκουτιασμένου, ο Νήφων έδιδεν αφορμήν ες παντοία παιγνίδια ματαιούντα πολλάκις το μάθημα. [...] Ο Νήφων κατ’αρχάς έστρεψε τα ερωτικά του βέλη προς την θυγατέρα. *Αλλά *εκείνη όταν ενόησε τας προθέσεις του εξεκαρδίσθη και ανεφώνησεν ώστε να την ακούσει ο Νήφων: «Μπα το σκιάχτρο, που θέλει και κόρτε!». [...] Την Κυριακήν δε κατά την λειτουργίαν έμενε πότε ο γέρων πότε η γραία εις την οικίαν, και ούτω ο Νήφων έπασχε του Ταντάλου τα βάσανα.
*Αλλά *κατά την εσπέραν της 23 Δεκεμβρίου μου ανήγγειλε με χαράν ότι, όπως του εψιθύρισεν εκ του παραθύρου η Ασημίνα, την νύκτα των Χριστουγέννων θα επήγαιναν όλοι εις την εκκλησίαν και θα την άφηναν μονη δια να ετοιμάσει το χριστουγεννιάτικον γεύμα. [...] Δεν ευρήκα τίποτε να κατασιγάσω τους δισταγμούς και τους φόβους του. *Αλλά *με την βοήθειαν του έρωτος τους κατεσίγησε μόνος του και όταν εσήμαναν οι κώδωνες, ο Νήφων Αηδονίδης, τρέμων από το ψύχος και την συγκίνησιν, εστέκετο εις τα πρόθυρα της οικίας μας. [...] Και πάλιν ο γέρων έστρεφεν εκ διαλειμμάτων την κεφαλήν και παρετήρει ανησύχως.
*Αλλά *μετά ολίγον εκρότησε πάλιν ο σύρτης αποσυρόμενος και προέκυψε σιγά σιγά εκ της σκιάς το ψηλόλιγνον σώμα του Αηδονίδου. [...] Ο γέρων προ του μυκωμένου εκείνου τέρατος, το οποίον εις το σκότος του όρθρου και εις την ταραχήν της φαντασίας του εφάνη ως καμηλοπάρδαλις, έκλινεν εμβρόντητος επί του τοίχου, αφήσας ελευθέραν την δίοδον εις τον δολιχοσκελή καλικάντζαρον. *Αλλά *και η απλοϊκή Ασημίνα ηδύνατο κατά τας στιγμάς εκείνας να ορκισθεί με ειλικρίνειαν ότι είχε γίνει παίγνιον αληθινού καλικαντζάρου.
O Καλικάντζαρος – Ιωάννης Κονδυλάκης

Ήρχισε δε να μ’ ερωτά αν υπήρχεν ελπίς αυτήν την φοράν να τελειώσει το Κρητικό ζήτημα, για να τελειώσουν και τα βάσανα αυτών των ανθρώπων. *Αλλά* δεν του απήντησα. [...] Ο πατέρας τον είχε συμφωνήσει να μην πάρει άλλους. *Αλλά *αυτός, πλεονέκτης άνθρωπος, αφού μας παρέλαβεν από το Σφινάρι [...] Ολίγον ακόμη και θα ήμεθα ασφαλείς. *Αλλά *όταν ήρχισε να διαφωτίζει, ο Κρουβίδης διέκρινε ένα πλοίον, το οποίον ήρχετο κατ’επάνω μας. [...] Από την στιγμήν εκείνην διατηρώ μίαν φρικιαστικήν ανάμνησιν της θαλάσσης όπως την είδα ν’ απλώνεται μπροστά μου μαύρη πίσσα. *Αλλά *δεν είχα συνείδησιν σαφή του κινδύνου και εφοβούμουν με τους φόβους των άλλων. [...] Οι άνδρες επείσθησαν και έρριψαν όσα όπλα είχαν στη θάλασσα. *Αλλά *ο πλοίαρχος μας είχεν άλλον σκοπόν. [...] Άραγε μας είχαν ιδή ή θα έπεφτεν επάνω μας ο φοβερός εκείνος όγκος να μας κάμει θρύψαλλα; *Αλλά *δεν ήτο προτιμότερον αυτό παρά να μας πιάσουν οι Τούρκοι; *Αλλά *δεν ήσαν Τούρκοι. [...] Ο Κρουβίδης εξηκολούθησε τα ταξίδια του μεταξύ Κρήτης και Ελλάδος. *Αλλά *μια φορά επήγε και δεν εγύρισε.
Aναμνήσεις Γυναικόπαιδου - Ιωάννης Κονδυλάκης

Με βάραιναν, με ζάλιζαν, αδύνατο να τα συνηθίσω, προ πάντων στο διάβασμα ή στο γράψιμο. Κι αφού βασανίστηκα έτσι κάμποσο καιρό, τα πέταξα, ξανάβαλα τα παλιά κι ησύχασα. 
*Αλλά *τότε σημειώθηκε το πρώτο παράξενο: Αφού με τα γυαλιά του γιατρού δεν έβλεπα καθόλου κι αφού με τα δικά μου (2,50 και 3,50) έβλεπα μόλις λιγάκι καλύτερα παρά με τα μάτια μου, τις περισσότερες ώρες ήμουν χωρίς γυαλιά και σιγά – σιγά έπαψα ολωσδιόλου να βάζω. [...]
Πρόσωπα και πράγματα, μού φαινόταν έτσι πολύ μεγαλύτερα. *Αλλά *επειδή αυτό δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχάριστο, – απεναντίας ετρόμαζα καμιά φορά να βλέπω έν΄ ασχημόμουτρο τόσο μεγαλύτερο, απ΄ το φυσικό, – το παιχνίδι αυτό το ’κανα σπάνια, κι από λίγες στιγμές κάθε φορά, έτσι από απλή περιέργεια. [...]
Επιτέλους το πράγμα δεν θα ‘ταν τόσο ανυπόφορο, αν μεγάλωνα κι εγώ ανάλογα όσο με τον κόσμο. *Αλλά *εγώ να μένω όπου ήμουν και να βλέπω άξαφνα το μωρό μας σχεδόν σαν και μένα, α, μα ήταν εξωφρενικό! να κλείσω τα μάτια μου και να μην τα ξανανοίξω ποτέ! [...]
Δόξα σοι ο Θεός, είπα, το κακό ήταν περαστικό. Και φυσικά το ταξίδι έμεινε.
*Αλλά *λίγο βάσταξε η χαρά μου. [...]
Φυσικά, φώναξα πάλι το γιατρό. *Αλλά *μάλλον για να λάβει γνώση, να καταγράψει, να μελετήσει το καινούργιο «φαινόμενο», παρά για να με γιατρέψει. [...]
Αυτό ήταν τότε το πιο συνηθισμένο μου παιχνίδι.* 
**** 
*Αλλά *τι απρόοπτο το αποτέλεσμα! 
[...]
Ήμουν καλά. 
*Αλλά *για λίγον καιρό. Γιατί το «φαινόμενο» μού ξαναπαρουσιάστηκε το ίδιο. [...]
Και τότε βέβαια θα τυφλωνόμουν. *Αλλά *όχι. Κανέν΄ άλλο χρώμα δεν διαδέχτηκε το τελευταίο εκείνο μαβί.
Τ' αλλόκοτα μάτια - Γρηγόριος Ξενόπουλος

Είμουν ξαπλωμένος στον ίσκιο μιας καρυδιάς, και, προσπαθών να κοιμηθώ, ύστερα από μακρά πορεία, έλεγα : «Νάνι Μανταλένια! Νάνοι πηδούν κοκκινοπρόσωποι μ΄ άκουρα γένεια, μαύρα γένεια». 
*Αλλά *ο ύπνος δεν ήρχετο. [...] 
Τι ωραία, συλλογιζόμουν, που θα ήτο, αν τύχαινε να περάσει μια τρυφερά παιδίσκη απ΄ εκεί, ή μια τραγανή νεάνις, και να τις έπιανα, είτε το ήθελαν ή όχι, να τις διακόρευα στην αμμουδιά, υπό το φως της Αφροδίτης, ή, σ΄ έναν μπαξέ, κοντά στον δρόμο, έτσι, με το «άστε ντούα ου», διαρρηγνύων τους υμένας των και εισδύων μέσα των βαθειά, σε αψόγους και πλήρεις βιασμούς, ενώ στους φράχτες θα λαλούσαν οι κοκόροι, και στις συκιές θα έχυναν το γάλα των τα σύκα…
*Αλλά *καμιά παιδίσκη και καμιά νεάνις δεν περνούσε. [...]
Καλά ως εδώ. Όλοι θα συμφωνούν και δικαίως, ότι ονειρευόμουν. *Αλλά *τι θα πουν όσοι διαβάζουν τούτες τις γραμμές, όταν μάθουν τα ακόλουθα.
Η Μανταλένια - Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος 

- Εμ τσάτρα-πάτρα όλο και κάτι κοπανάει. *Αλλά *τα ρωμέικα που λέει αυτός μονάχα Εγγλέζος μπορεί να τα καταλάβει. [...]
Πώς θα εξασφαλιζόταν ο επισιτισμός του Άγγλου από τον φουκαρά; Πολλοί πελάτες του τον συμβούλευαν να τον παραδώσει σε πλούσιους. *Αλλά *ο Γαβρήλος γινότανε θηρίο. [...]
Ήθελε και φούτμπολ. *Αλλά *σ' αυτό ο κουρέας Γαβρήλος ήξερε να βάζει πειθαρχία στον Εγγλέζο του. [...]
Κι ήταν τώρα ευτυχισμένος γιατί είχε τακτοποιήσει την υπόθεση του κι ήταν ακόμα δυο φορές περήφανος γιατί κι άλλοι Έλληνες τον βοηθούσαν. *Αλλά *το πράγμα είχε γίνει πια δημόσια υπόθεση. 
Θυσία - Δημήτρης Ψαθάς




daeman said:


> ...
> Χε χε, The Fumblerules of Grammar by William Safire  :
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2015)

Καλά έκανες και τα πρόσθεσες όλα αυτά τα ωραία παραδείγματα, πολύ καλύτερα από τα τρία δικά μου που είχα χρησιμοποιήσει στο μεταξύ, αυτοκαταρρίπτοντας τις αμφιβολίες μου... :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2015)

Αλλ' ας μην ξεχνούμε κι ότι έχουμε και λεξικογραφημένες χρήσεις όπου μια περίοδος αρχίζει με _αλλά_: βλ. ΧΛΝΓ, § 9β & 10 στο οικείο λήμμα. Κατά τα λοιπά, ο daeman έγραψε! :)


----------



## colurosa (Sep 13, 2015)

Οπότε, το χρησιμοποιώ ''άφοβα'';
Σας κούρασα, ίσως, αλλά πρόκειται για παραμύθι και δε θέλω να προκαλέσω ''σύγχυση'' στους μικρούς μου αναγνώστες. 
Δεν ήμουν βέβαιη αν η γραμματική που διδάσκεται στο δημοτικό το επιτρέπει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2015)

Άφοβα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2015)

Κοίτα, αν περιμένεις να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα από το τι διδάσκεται στο Δημοτικό, μπορεί και να μπερδευτείς χειρότερα. Για παράδειγμα, ακόμα και τώρα υπάρχουν δάσκαλοι που διδάσκουν ότι μπροστά από το «και» δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρχει κόμμα. Αν κάποιος δάσκαλος λέει στους μαθητές του ότι ποτέ δεν ξεκινάμε πρόταση με «αλλά», όντως μπορεί να μπερδέψει τα παιδιά και να νομίσουν ότι εσύ έχεις κάνει λάθος, όχι ο δάσκαλος. Αλλά ξέρω και φιλόλογο που επέμενε ότι το «υπέρ του δέοντος» είναι σωστό.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 13, 2015)

Μάλιστα, κατάλαβα. :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 13, 2015)

Κι απ’ τη σύγχυση αν βγαίναν τα εισαγωγικά, καλύτερα θα ήταν.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ ξεκίνησα από την αρχική απορία σου, θεωρώντας ότι _ήθελες_ να αρχίσεις την πρόταση με αλλά. Προφανώς, ως ενιαία στέκεται μια χαρά όπως διαμορφώθηκε πιο πάνω. Για το ελάχιστο μικροθέμα με το φόρεμα ίσως πρόσθετα κάτι διευκρινιστικό (κρατούσε ... στα χέρια της), αλλά αν ο μεταφραστής επέμενε στην εκδοχή του, δεν θα του έκοβα και την καλημέρα... :)



Στην πραγματικότητα, η φράση είναι αυτή...
Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.
Οπότε, και στα χέρια του να γράψω πάλι μπορεί να μπερδευτεί ο αναγνώστης. 
΄
π.χ.
Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε στα χέρια του ένα άλλο παιδί.

Δεν την γλιτώνω μάλλον την αμφισημία :) και ίσως είναι το μόνο σημείο του κειμένου που εμφανίζεται αυτό το "φαινόμενο".


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Είναι συντακτική αμφισημία, όχι λογική. Ξέχνα την.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Στην πραγματικότητα, η φράση είναι αυτή...
> 
> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.


Μια χαρά είναι έτσι. Μην αγχώνεσαι· καμιά φορά γινόμαστε κι εμείς υπερβολικοί... :)


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Με καθησυχάσατε!


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια χαρά είναι έτσι. Μην αγχώνεσαι· καμιά φορά γινόμαστε κι εμείς υπερβολικοί... :)



Καλά κάνετε. Μακάρι να έπαιρναν όλοι τη δουλειά τους τόσο σοβαρά.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 12, 2015)

Θα μπορούσαν να αφαιρεθούν τα κόμματα;
Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.

και να γίνει

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 12, 2015)

ή μήπως...
Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2015)

Αυτό, όπως το είχα πιο πάνω:

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.

Νοικοκυρεμένα πράγματα.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 13, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτό, όπως το είχα πιο πάνω:
> 
> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.
> 
> Νοικοκυρεμένα πράγματα.




Ενημερωτικά, αν έβαζα τελεία, τότε θα γινόταν έτσι;
Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.


----------



## Earion (Oct 13, 2015)

Ναι, έτσι θα γινόταν. Αυτονόητο. Γιατί χρειάζεται να το ρωτήσεις;

Μήπως θέλεις να ρωτήσεις κάτι άλλο;

Ενημερωτικά, αν έβαζα τελεία, τότε θα γινόταν· έτσι;

Δηλαδή

Ενημερωτικά, αν έβαζα τελεία, τότε θα γινόταν· δεν συμφωνείς ότι θα γινόταν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Ενημερωτικά, αν έβαζα τελεία, τότε θα γινόταν έτσι;
> Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.



Καλημέρα. Εγώ έχω μια εμμονή με τα μαθηματικά της υπόθεσης. Βλέπω τη φράση ως παρενθετική και τη βάζω ανάμεσα σε δύο κόμματα:

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν. Αλλά*,* από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.

Μείνε ωστόσο στην άνω τελεία.


----------

